# Pics from the Perry GA UKC show



## Ramage (Oct 10, 2009)

We only went for Fri and Sat shows and came home. Here are some pics. The GSD classes were great! I think there were 10-12 GSDs in all, including puppies. It was a nice turn out :wub:

This was our girl's first show. She was pretty bad in the first show (wouldn't stand, wouldn't stack, wouldn't gait) but then settled down for the rest of the shows and seemed to really enjoy herself. 

We also took our two pups - but only put our showline pup into the puppy match.


Puppy Match

















Regular Classes with pup's mom:

















Dog Chair Stealer:


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Cool! Hope you had fun.
A bunch of our club members were there. I stayed home


----------



## Ramage (Oct 10, 2009)

gagsd said:


> Cool! Hope you had fun.
> A bunch of our club members were there. I stayed home


Who were they? I met all of the GSD people there.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

The GSD people were Red Rock, Mike and Anita. I think one of their pups was there with owner Marion.
Club members with other breeds were also attending.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Oh, a friend of mine was showing her AKC Ch male there


----------



## CMorton (Oct 28, 2000)

Hi!! I don't think we officially "met" but I had Mister T, we showed and got Best Male on Saturday both shows- our first UKC shows. We were only able to come down for Saturday. Had a great time showing-lot of fun, very relaxing!
Will you be there in February?

Loved the puppy match!!


----------



## CMorton (Oct 28, 2000)

Jackie, how did we post at the same time? LOL


----------



## Ramage (Oct 10, 2009)

Oh! Mr T was the male with the dark face? You guys were right in front of us. I told my husband how much I loved his dark face. He was gorgeous 

We've met Mike and Anita before ... about a a year and a half ago at the Valdosta GA shows. 

We might go back in Feb. It all depends on my husband's work schedule and what weekend it falls on. We sure had fun!


----------



## CMorton (Oct 28, 2000)

I hate it we just didnt turn around and talk!!! 
Thank you! We love our boy, he's such a good ambassador, a very sweet boy that can work as well )
This was the first show I met Anita in person, she's wonderful!
Your babies looked like they had a good time there! Love the pic of her stealing the chair ;-)
Do you live local?


----------



## Ramage (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks! Yes, our bitch tends to get a bit too happy LOL. She acts more like a puppy and jumps around like an idiot ... but I'd rather her be silly instead of being shy or fearful 

We're in Jacksonville, FL. It was about 5 hours for us with the truck and trailer.


----------



## CMorton (Oct 28, 2000)

Exactly!! I'd rather my dogs be happy and goofy, and one time stealing items out of the ring stewards bag , than shy or fearful. We will take our silly dogs any day won't we? 
Oh my that IS a hike! I thought we had it bad- we came from Greenville, SC and it was 3.5 hours for us......I won't complain ANY more LOL


----------



## Ramage (Oct 10, 2009)

CMorton said:


> Exactly!! I'd rather my dogs be happy and goofy, and one time stealing items out of the ring stewards bag


That is too funny! What did he steal out of the bag?


----------



## CMorton (Oct 28, 2000)

Some papers, and a rag of some sort LOL,luckily I caught him before he ran around the ring with it.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Loved it! Thanks for the update and the photos!


----------

